# Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2012)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ... gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...


----------



## Uziflator (26. Juni 2012)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*



> (08/2012; seit 4. Juli 2012 am Kiosk)


Ihr müsst die einzige funktionstüchtige Zeitmaschine besitzen


----------



## bruchpilot94 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*

Wie bist du zu PCGH gekommen?
Wann hat deine Computerleidenschaft angefangen und wodurch wurde sie Ausgelöst ?


----------



## Xtreme RS (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*

Wie oft hast du schon Windows neuinstalliert? 
Was ist der schlimmste Fehler, der dir bei einem Test passiert ist? Kaffe über die Tastatur geschüttet, oder über den Rechner?


----------



## TempestX1 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*

Hobbys (außer PC)
Dein Lieblingsbuch (keine Handbücher, Zeitschriften, etc.)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*

Wo genau liegt dieses Möllen-Dorf (Galaxie/Planet/Bundesland/...), Herr Kollege?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*

Erster PC/ Erster Rechner (non-PC)
Erste Bastelarbeit/Hardwareupgrade an einem PC
Erste Konsole


----------



## Rayken (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*

Wie hält man diese ganze "pack" von Redakteueren im Zaum, damit die das machen was man will, eine gute Ausgabe der PCGH schreiben benutzt du Zuckerbrot und Peitsche oder wie läuft das ganze bei euch in der Redaktion ab...

Daniel Möllendorf der I der ewige Regent


----------



## Pixy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*

Gibt es hier Grundlegend, zu den Fragen auch Antworten?

Edit:
Ich überlas, dass die Antworten auf der Heft DVD, in der nächsten Ausgabe drauf sind.
Das setzt natürlich vorraus, dass man die Zeitschrift kauft.
Somit erübrigt sich jede weitere Frage für mich.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*



Pixy schrieb:


> [...] Das setzt natürlich vorraus, dass man die Zeitschrift kauft.
> Somit erübrigt sich jede weitere Frage für mich.



Schade, dabei geben wir uns jeden Monat so viel Mühe mit dem Heft.


----------



## Pixy (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*

Nun, wenn das Thema gut ist, kaufe ich auch die ein oder andere Zeitschrift.
Die letzte war das Sonderheft in diesem Jahr.

Also es ist nicht so, dass ich gar keine kaufe.
Ein Abo oder jeden Monat benötige ich aber nicht.

Dafür wiederholt sich zuviel.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*

Moin,

bleiben wir mal fern üblicher Fragen:






Daniel...

...wie schnell ist dein Down- und Upload deines DSL-Anschlusses Zuhause?
...liest du privat auch noch mal die PCGH/Sonderhefte der PCGH?
...welche TV-Serien siehst du regelmäßig?
...für welches Konzert einer Musikgruppe kann man dich am ehesten begeistern?
...bist du jemand, der beim Kochen auch mal gerne mit anpackt oder ist dir das zu stressig? 
...ist dein Schreibtisch Zuhause eher geordnet oder herrscht dort geordnetes Chaos? (eventuell Link zum Bild im dazugehörigen PCGHx-Thread?)
...beschreibe dein bisher kuriosestes Erlebnis im Redaktionsalltag.
...hast du dich besonders für die Shows auf Messen wie Games Convention/Gamescon (mental) vorbereitet?
...stehst du privat noch in Kontakt mit Kollegen Henner Schröder; geht ihr hin und wieder mal ein Bierchen trinken? (er wohnt weiter weg, ich weiß)
wenn du nachts wach wirst und nicht mehr schlafen kannst: Liest du dann lieber ein Buch, setzt du dich an den Rechner oder etwas komplett anderes?
...wie weit (in km) ist dein täglicher Weg zur Arbeit?
...mit welchen Lebensmitteln (Kaffee, Knabberzeug etc.) verbringst du die letzten Stunden vor der Heftabgabe/Redaktionsschluss?
...wie lange konntest du maximal auf deinem Stuhl sitzen bleiben, bis du vor Schmerz aufstehen musstest? (Soll ja mal vorkommen, dass man enorm gefordert wird und gar das Kaffee trinken oder zur Toilette gehen vergisst )
mal eine übliche Frage: Nenne drei Videospiele und drei Filme, die du mit auf eine einsame Insel nehmen würdest.
So, das reicht erst mal. Hoffentlich sind die Fragen nicht zu intim/persönlich.

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Pixy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Daniel Möllendorf wissen wollten ...*



> ...liest du privat auch noch mal die PCGH/Sonderhefte der PCGH?


Als wenn er diese Frage mit "Nein" beantworten würde.


----------

